# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Servlets] Redirection HTTP vers une url absolue

## Dinaz

Salut a tous ! 

Voila je voudrais rediriger un flux HTTP brut tel quel, avec une servlet java, *vers une URL absolue !*

En gros j'ai Tomcat avec ma servlet qui ecoute sur http://localhost:8080 , et je voudrais que ma servlet redirige tout ce qu'elle recoit en entree (y commpris les headers HTTP) vers http://localhost:8800, ou j'ai une application proprietaire qui agit un peu comme un web server dans le sens ou elle recoit et envoie du http) 

Le probleme est que les techniques traditionelles ne fontionnent pas (RequestDispatcher.forward(), et response.sendRedirect)  !!! Aparament cela ne fonctionne que pour des url relatives, et la, a cause du changement de port, on ne peut pas specifier d'url relative ! 


Quelqu'un sait comment je pourrais m'y prendre ?

----------


## bourbaki2003

Si je ne me trompe pas, il suffit de faire : 


```

```

----------


## Dinaz

Non, cela ne fonctionne pas !



> Le probleme est que les techniques traditionelles ne fontionnent pas (RequestDispatcher.forward(), et response.sendRedirect)


Redirect, ne fait que rediriger ton naivgateur vers une autre page web. 

Or, je voulais faire ca, parceque j'essaie d'appeler des Web Services en Java script (avec AJAX), et les settings de securite de beaucoup de navigateurs interdisent d'ouvrir une connection vers un autre serveur que celui d'ou vient la page web. 

En d'autres termes, si j'ai un du code javascript sur une page, situe sur un serveur http://www.monserveur.com, le script n'a pas le droit d'ouvrir une connection vers une page situee sur http://unautreserveur.com (ca s'apelle du cross domain communication) 

Le truc, c'est que http://localhost:8800 est considere comme un autre serveur que http://localhost:8080 ( :8O:  !!??), donc impossible d'ouvrir une connection de l'uin vers l'autre ... et lorsqu'on veut appeler un web service avec AJAX, c'est la premiere chose a faire. 

Pour votre info  , car peut etre ca peut interesser d'autres gens, j'ai trouve une solution avec apache. 

En fait c'est assez simple : il suffit d'utiliser mod_proxy, qui va lui meme rediriger le flux HTTP . 

2 lignes de code suffisent dans le fichier  httpd.conf 



```

```

Avec ceci, toutes les requetes dirigees sur http://localhost/mon_alias seront automatiquement rediriges vers http://lewebservice.com

J'espere que ca en aidera. En tout cas, ca marche nickel !  ::D:  
Au fait je me rends compte que du coup, ca n'a plus rien a faire dans le forum J2EE. Peut etre  cela meriterait il un deplacement ?

----------

